# gonal F alone with TI anyone?



## sunshine rain (May 5, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I know this is posted in ovulation induction forum too but I was browsing most of the threads and noted that most people were having clomid and need to find people who have tried gonal F or similar....

I am completely new to this forum and came across it whilst searching for others that have taken gonal F, so glad I have found you all. 

I was hoping you could help...I have been diagnosed with PCOS (finally!) and have had 4 cycles of clomid (upto 150mg) with no response. I am currently on my second cycle of gonal F, the first one I did not respond at all, my consultant had given me 75IU daily for 12 days with scans every 2 days. Now this time the doc has increased the gonal F to 300IU for 3 days from day 2, then 150IU (day 5) and then 75IU (day 6 onwards) daily after that. I had a scan on day 5, which showed an endometrial lining of 8.9mm, 2 follies at 9mm and 1 at 10mm. 

I was wondering if this is as usual regime? I know everyone is different.  I am having another scan on Tuesday, I had a baseline oestrodiol level on day 5 which was 375, apparently this is good. I have no clue to be honest. 

Please can someone advise or tell me about their stories
Thank you
sunshine rain


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Sunshine Rain

I also have PCOS and didn't respond to clomid. (Well I did once...but not till day 24 in my cycle.) I am currently having Gonal F injections to induce ovulation (and then having IUI) and have recently started my 2nd cycle (1st was unsuccessful even though i did ovulate.) I am a slow responder to the Gonal F. Last cycle it was day 18 before i had a big enough follicle. This time round I had a scan on friday (which was day 8 ) and had one follicle at 9.5mm so I'll probably be injecting for another week or so before I'm ready. I've also heard of people injecting for alot longer than this though, some people upto day 25-30. The clinics very often have to up dosages and just wait until you're ready. I'm sure those follicles will grow soon. Best of luck! 

xxxx


----------



## sunshine rain (May 5, 2012)

Hi Mrs M

Thanks for the reply, good luck with your IUI, how big did your follicle get before you ovulated? Are they doing oestrodiol levels on you as well. We are both at pretty similar stages, I am day 8 today and due for my next scan on day 10. Want to be TTC buddies?

What dose of gonal F did you take for both cycles? I was wondering if a reducing regime is the way to go...I just hope my follicles have been growing inside there, my CM is increasing ALOT!!!!! Sorry TMI.

sunshine rain


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi again, would love to be cycle buddies!

My follie was 17mm & then I did the ovulation trigger shot & had IUI about 38hours later. I was on 37.5 IU Gonal F which the clinic later increased to 75 IU. Just been for another scan this morning (day 11) and there's no change from my scan on friday.....I have several small follicles on both sides, all measuring less than 10mm. Back again on wednesday and just waiting for a call now to see if the clinic want to increase my dose of Gonal F. I just hope that we don't stimulate too many follicles otherwise they'll cancel the cycle.

It's a good sign that your CM is increasing, is it egg white and stretchy yet? If so, make sure you're 'at it' with the hubby! Good luck with your next scan, hope those follies are ready!


----------

